# California x Silver Fox disaster



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a little Cal doe that is already a double breeding to her sire so I bred her to my Silver Fox and she had 9 kits yesterday. it looks like the kits were too big and they were all born dead.
The same Silver Fox buck sired 11 kits with a Silver Fox doe and she had 11 smallish kits.
Might have been the hybryd factor that came into play.
Just thought I would make a note of this just incase any one else thought about doing the same cross.
I just hope this hasn't wrecked my doe as she was saved because she has always been a half pound heavier than any other Cal I have proced in my line. i was hoping she would add some additional size to the rabbits.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd try breeding her to the Silver Fox again. This litter could have been a fluke. Good luck!


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

My satin x Silver Fox crosses have done extremely well. They were big and vigorous. I think you should try again. Hopefully a fluke.


----------



## ChiniMiniRex (Aug 11, 2008)

Definitely a fluke - back in the day, I used to cross my SF bucks on my Cal does for our home bred butcher stock. They usually have smaller litters, but they do very well, gain great size from 2-5 weeks, and were great meat pen crossbreeds. On the other hand, my SF does bred to my Cal bucks were another story entirely - HUGE litters of 11-17, with very milky does to raise them, however, they were much smaller at weaning age than I would have wanted them to be. They needed a little longer to grow out. SF crossbreeds, like their purebred parent - still yields some of the best flavored rabbit meat that I have ever eaten. Fortunately I found out last night that one of the girls in my daughter's 4H club raises strictly Fox.

Kelly


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I'll try again later, But I think, I'll try my NZW buck for her second litter. There seemed to be alot of blood when she kindled. So we are watching her close.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Shoot, I use a Giant Chin buck on my biggest Cal doe and she does fine. Course she was proven to a cal buck before we tried this. Awesome meat babies


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

Sounds like she had a rough delivery, was this her first litter?

I've had a couple here on occasion have a bad labor, all have gone on to have successful litters later. I'd probably use a different buck with her next time too though and see how she does.

Can you check and see if her HQ are pinched? I have a theory that does with a pinched HQ have a narrower area to get the kits through, but its just a random thought! ;p


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Hmmmm that is a very good random thought. I am gonna hve to watch teh judges comments on that and then watch the does to see if there may be something to that. Course in a meat rabbit the wider the hindquarters th more meat they can carry but that has little bearing on a mini rex


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I didn't think I had saved any rabbits with pinch hind quarters, but i'll check her over good next time I am out there.
she is looking better today.
She is a good sized doe , so maybe she isn't gonna be a good mother, but those kits were huge for 9 in a litter..


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

Did she go late? I found that the ones who went on like day 35 had really big babies, not that I have had many do that, just a few


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

No she was right on time and I am being carefull with my feed rations during pregnancys, Hoping the kits won't be so darn big.


----------

